# Window Tint in Arizona?



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Many views but no replies?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

My tint was included with the vehicle, so I dropped it off at the dealer and they took it to get it done. But my dad works at Thourobred Chevy, I'll ask if he knows any good places.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

What area? AZ is pretty big.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Are you talking about Phoenix metro, Flag, Tucson, or where? My dealer (Freeway Chevy in Chandler) tints all their cars as soon as they're taken off the truck.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Chevyderek72 said:


> My tint was included with the vehicle, so I dropped it off at the dealer and they took it to get it done. But my dad works at Thourobred Chevy, I'll ask if he knows any good places.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I'd appreciate that!


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

titan2782 said:


> What area? AZ is pretty big.





coinneach said:


> Are you talking about Phoenix metro, Flag, Tucson, or where? My dealer (Freeway Chevy in Chandler) tints all their cars as soon as they're taken off the truck.


Tucson and East Side of Phoenix (Scottsdale/Tempe/Fountain Hills)


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I asked and my dad said that they are having some problems with his tint guy and didn't know of anybody else. Sorry man.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Chevyderek72 said:


> I asked and my dad said that they are having some problems with his tint guy and didn't know of anybody else. Sorry man.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


It's all good. Found a guy said he will do all the windows including sun strip for $100. He's using SunTek films.

arizonatintcompany.com


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

I used A Better Tint over off Gilbert and Warner in Mesa. The owner has done three of my vehicles and his customer service is awesome, would definitely recommend them. They use a variety of products but mainly retail Llumar which is one of the better brands on the market. I think I paid $225 total to have my whole car done and he comped the removal of my old tint. The owner also warranties all of his work for the life of the car so if there is ever any fading or bubbling they will replace it for free. Only thing is that if you plan to go darker than legal he will only allow a cash transaction so don't be surprised by this if you go there, warranty and everything is sill honored he just doesn't want to get busted for installing illegal shades of tint. Let me know if you have any questions about them!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Price is a little too high but still a possibility. The cash transaction is understandable as far as the illegal tint. Did you tint yours 20% all the way round?

*EDIT: Found the silver cruze tint thread you commented on - replied to your comment on there.


----------

